
FBI uncovered Russian bribery plot - ZoeZoeBee
http://thehill.com/policy/national-security/355749-fbi-uncovered-russian-bribery-plot-before-obama-administration
======
mongoosled
So, the article mentions that Congress was kept unaware, but was the Obama
administration also in the dark about this investigation?

